# I Admire Steve Jobs



## King Shrek (Aug 7, 2002)

I am just so fascinated with Steve Jobs' spirit!  Considering a man that pays himself only $1 a year and manages to handle a very important job with an upbeat attitude tells me a lot about him.  Unlike Bill Gates, who is controlled by greed, Jobs just simply likes doing his job and is happy to go about doing it.  For a man who pays himself so little for doing an extremely difficult job, you just have to admire that!  I say that Steve Jobs deserves more rounds of applause than any other person has ever received.

I wish I were like Steve Jobs.  I could be, though.  I just don't have enough money to back myself up on a $1 a year salary.  Oh well, there's always the alternative:  philanthropy.  

Does anyone else here admire Steve Jobs?  If so, tell why you admire him here.


----------



## voice- (Aug 7, 2002)

Somehow I find the $1 a year very hard to believe...


----------



## chemistry_geek (Aug 7, 2002)

He may receive $1/year from Apple, but what does he receive in stock options, health benefits, material objects?  Remember, jets, automobiles, and other hardware can be wonderful places to "hide" money.  I'm not an accountant, but I know there are loopholes that the super wealthy take advantage of as if their life depended on them.  And Steve Jobs is not in the poor house by any means.  He's VERY well to do, and rightly so.  He's earned it.


----------



## Vard (Aug 7, 2002)

Not being negative, just checking reality...

$1/yr. from Apple (not to mention stock options-which someone already used)

Don't forget that the Great Turtle Neck runs Pixar.  You know, that little company the brought us all those cool computer graphic feature length movies like Toy Story (1 & 2), and a stack of other.  How much did each of those gross?  Enought that you can bet his salary alone from that company is 6 figures (maybe more).  Add in all the ceo perks like he gets at Apple.  I think he's doing OK.

Yeah, Apple may be treating him like the hired help, but I don't think he minds too much!


----------



## King Shrek (Aug 7, 2002)

Question:  If Steve Jobs is CEO of Apple, then who is chairman?


----------



## julguribye (Aug 7, 2002)

He IS the chairman, CEO means Chairman Excutive Officer....


----------



## King Shrek (Aug 7, 2002)

I've heard that it means 'Chief Executive Officer'.  Funny, cuz at M$ BG is not the CEO; he's the Chairman and Chief Software Architect.  Steve Ballmer is the CEO.


----------



## xaqintosh (Aug 7, 2002)

Bill gates resigned from CEO fairly recently.


----------



## julguribye (Aug 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by King Shrek _
> *I've heard that it means 'Chief Executive Officer'.  Funny, cuz at M$ BG is not the CEO; he's the Chairman and Chief Software Architect.  Steve Ballmer is the CEO.   *



Yeah that's what it means, I just mixed up


----------



## btoneill (Aug 7, 2002)

From my understanding, could be wrong, the $1/year salary is only if Apple doesn't make a profit. If they make a profit, he gets a salary, and he gets gobs of stock options either way. In all honesty most CEO's get very small salaries compared to their total comp. They may get say, $250k on the books as salary, but with bonus's, option grants, stock grants, etc. they may come out at around $1M+/year depending on performance. Hell, most jobs once you get above $100-150k the compensation begins to become more incentive based then salary based. Hell, where I work we have people who make $70k/year salary, but get 7 figure bonus's.

Brian


----------



## King Shrek (Aug 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by xaqintosh _
> *Bill gates resigned from CEO fairly recently. *



Yes, I'm aware of that.


----------



## Oscar Castillo (Aug 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by King Shrek _
> *I am just so fascinated with Steve Jobs' spirit!  Considering a man that pays himself only $1 a year and manages to handle a very important job with an upbeat attitude tells me a lot about him.  Unlike Bill Gates, who is controlled by greed, Jobs just simply likes doing his job and is happy to go about doing it.  For a man who pays himself so little for doing an extremely difficult job, you just have to admire that!  I say that Steve Jobs deserves more rounds of applause than any other person has ever received.
> 
> I wish I were like Steve Jobs.  I could be, though.  I just don't have enough money to back myself up on a $1 a year salary.  Oh well, there's always the alternative:  philanthropy.
> ...



Based on what I know about the man and how he is perceived in the media and movies, you have to understand both sides of Steve Jobs.  The side that is most talked about -- how obnoxious, difficult and demanding he may be at times comes from his passion for his work.  Jobs is a rare breed -  having been the person that gave life to the computer as a consumer product.
He's been there since the beginning of this industry and was frankly just too far ahead of his time.  First with the Mac and then with NeXt.
Both perfect examples of the kind of vision this man has had for this industry so long ago and only in more recent times is the industry actually catching up to him.  It took Microsoft 10 years to finally release a product in 1995 that for the first time mimic for the PC clones what the Mac users have known and worked with since 1984.
Jobs really has no equal in the computer industry and so he's hated for it.  And those that dare speak in his favor are branded and freaks or "followers" of some Mac-cult, or whatever.  Anyone that says they don't admire what he's been able to accomplish and the changes he's sparked in the computer industry is simply in denial.  I admire his accomplishments and his forward thinking.  Whether you, I or anyone else agrees with his methods is an entirely different matter.


----------



## JetwingX (Aug 7, 2002)

do you admire Steve Jobs
or Steve's Job?


----------



## xaqintosh (Aug 7, 2002)

Both!


----------



## ksv (Aug 11, 2002)

Hmm, I wonder if anyone here have heard what happened between John Sculley and Steve Jobs in '86?


----------



## Oscar Castillo (Aug 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ksv _
> *Hmm, I wonder if anyone here have heard what happened between John Sculley and Steve Jobs in '86?   *



I think everyone has.  Had Apple backed Jobs fully on the Mac or even on the Lisa from the beginning it may have turned out to have far more support from software developers in the early days of the Mac, which is why the Mac vision seemed lost in Sculley's eyes.
Software was the achilles heel of the Mac early on.
I think you also have to look at it from the perspective of the Apple's board.  Middle aged and older, who wanted to listen to the rantings of a 20 something year old.  No one would have guessed Jobs had it right.


----------

